# Advice on how to make a spring centre/tap follower



## dieselman (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Good People
I am from Hamilton in New Zealand and relatively new to both this forum and the hobby of model engineering. I am starting my first steam/beam engine and need to tap a fair number of holes (6BA, 7BA, 8BA sizes). So it is a small project. I am told it is easier and advisable to use a spring centre to maintain pressure and ensure the straightness of the tap to help avoid snapping these small sizes. Can anyone advise me can I make one or is it advisable to buy one? Also what size of tap wrench would you advise for a job like this?
Do excuse me if this question has been asked before - I have looked in the site articles but have not found any results that appear appropriate.
Thanks for your help in anticipation - dieselman


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 12, 2016)

A spring center is a great first lathe project . People often ask what engine to build first. But is is beneficial to make some tools first. As far as tap hand you can make these as training projects as well. 
http://www.projectsinmetal.com/free-project-plan-spring-center-metal-lathe-mill/







To build or buy ? if you enjoy making things for fun and have the time nothing wrong with filling the tool box wit tools you make . the old school apprentice programs often required  the students to make there own tools. 
So have fun make what makes you happy. 
And folks here will help if you need it. 

Tin


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 12, 2016)

Dieselman,  here is another idea for shopmade tap holders.  This idea was posted by Marv Klotz. The holders slide on the guide which lets you apply only the down force needed to start the tap.  You are planning to use fairly small taps so this idea might work for you. I've found this sort of holder very useful.

http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php/topic,274.msg1578.html#msg1578


 You might also consider thread forming taps as they are more resistant to breaking in the smaller sizes and you have no chips to fish out of the holes.

Chuck


----------



## Ken I (Jan 12, 2016)

This is a homebrew "floating" tap holder that I use for small taps.

http://http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=15718






Regards,
            Ken


----------



## dieselman (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you all very much for your time and good advice - I like the idea of a project to make something I can use in the future - and learn a bit more about my ML7 at the same time! I appreciate the different options available too - as my father in law always used to say to me - there's more than one way to skin a cat.

I will keep you posted on my progress


----------

